# Can you screen Print on Microfiber Towels



## wildimage (Nov 16, 2007)

Is it possible to screen print on microfiber towels?

The microfiber towels in question have a bit of pile to them. The fibers are not flat.
I tried to dye sublimate one of them but the heat press flattened the pile and it looks scorched. 

A customer gave me one that has been printed on both sides, one has a one color print and the other side has a full color print. 

I cant figure out how they were done as I tried and kind of melted it.

I pressed it for 60 seconds at 395 degrees F with med pressure.

Any help would be appreciated.

Dan


----------



## Mel Squared (May 7, 2013)

Air brushed with dye so as to not change the feel and usage of the material is how I would do it. 

Sent from my SPH-D710 using T-Shirt Forums


----------



## royster13 (Aug 14, 2007)

Some places pad print them.....


----------



## ekcerda.valor (7 mo ago)

We sublimate our microfiber towels at 402 degrees for 40 seconds with butcher paper below and above the towels. After the towel cools you can just rough it up a bit to get the fibers to stand back up and it looks great. We are looking how to screen print them.


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

ekcerda.valor said:


> We sublimate our microfiber towels at 402 degrees for 40 seconds with butcher paper below and above the towels. After the towel cools you can just rough it up a bit to get the fibers to stand back up and it looks great. We are looking how to screen print them.


Ever use a lint roller? Works wonders.


----------

